# Cabelas King Kat Gallipolis



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Who else is planning on fishing this? Im sure there are some other on here that will be there? How about a head count...:G


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know me and Fishdealer04 are planning on it. whats the date on that again?
Salmonid


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

August 28th


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Ill be there. leavin for the alabama one monday morning.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Good luck in Alabama Chad


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I took 2nd last year so I'd like to do a little better this year. It will be tough though due to the time of the year the tourney is going to be held.

Larry


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

catfish_hunter said:


> Good luck in Alabama Chad


Thank you hopefully its some good fishing again


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> August 28th


Thats my birthday Chuckie.........if you win you can buy me a new reel !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I doubt that I can put together a winning stringer in a King Kat tournament but I might be able to place...who knows! Im gonna give it a try and see what happens!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I have been on the King Kat USA site and Cabelas, but I can NOT find the times for any of the king kat tournaments...Am I missing something?? I have emailed the tournament director 3 or 4 times and never get anything back...


----------

